# ADORABLE pin cushion idea!!



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So I was actually looking for a belly band tutorial for my weiner dog who has suddenly decided he needs to mark in my house!! :hair
...When I found this tutorial--
http://www.onepearlbutton.com/2009/05/tutorial-doggie-belly-band.html
that includes THIS picture:








Do you see that darling pin cushion?? I _love_ it! 

So I headed over to eBay to look for old dessert cups and kept finding teacups that I liked better. Then I tripped over this idea instead:








http://tipnut.com/22-free-pincushion-patterns/

I don't need quite that much froo-froo, but I really like the idea of using an old teacup/saucer set and going with the simpler fabric/ribbon of the top pic. 
My 10 year old pointed out that I have a bunch of cups and saucers, but somehow I don't think my mother (or grandmother) would forgive me for gluing one of my great grandmother's teacups to a saucer. So I'm watching eBay for just the right one!

Anyway, I thought this was just too cute of an idea not to share!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Love this one!! Thanks for sharing! Going to be on the lookout now at Goodwill!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Try "ShopGoodwill.com". You would be surprised at the stuff they have and it is almost better than eBay.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah ha!! There is one of my easy make christmas gifts!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some really adorable cushions on that site---some very creative people. Thanks for sharing!!!!

Katskitten, I soooooooo do NOT need another selling site to get addicted to! They do have fabris, even sewing machines on that site, and an almost done handmade quilt---I might be there all day!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Tinker said:


> There are some really adorable cushions on that site---some very creative people. Thanks for sharing!!!!
> 
> Katskitten, I soooooooo do NOT need another selling site to get addicted to! They do have fabris, even sewing machines on that site, and an almost done handmade quilt---I might be there all day!


Tinker, 
That has been our problem lately.  :spinsmiley: We have been spending waaaayyyy tooo much time on that site and I have spent way to much $$$$ on fabrics lately but oh well. The local JoAnns are closing out two smaller stores and opening a big super store this coming week. I got a lot of stuff for my stash for 75% off. I have yet to go see how much they dropped it too this week.. 
That is where I recently got a NICE Singer 319K and will post pics once I get my newer pc back up and running. 
what the heck the site is fun and we only live once so they say. LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is adorable!


----------

